# GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF



## bruce98 (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been a member of Good Sam for over 18 years and never had a problem until lately when I had diesel fuel pumping out on the engine, road way, and finally stalling in a parking lot in Monroe Washington.  I called Good Sam and spoke with the agent there.  I was told he had moblile mechanic available and would send him out to where i was stalled off Highway 2 and Frylands Blvd in Monroe. About and hour later Good Sam calls back and said the mobile mechanic backed out and that he had a Mechanic available in Monroe at Dynamite Diese; that coulod fix it and would send a tow truck out in about a half hour.  After about a half hour I get a call from Good Sam stating that Dynamite Diesel won't repair Diesel Pushers in fact no one for 150 miles wants to work on Diesel Pushers and that no tow trucks are available to tow diesel pushers.   So the Monroe Police drive up to check out my problem.  They get Dick's towning from Everett to show up in about a half hour or so.  Dick's towing tows our RV to Wagley Creek Repair in Sultan where it was received by the owner and we were told that they are competent and would be able to fix it.  Then the Tow driver wanted payment.  $488.00. We told the Driver we had Good Sam ERS and we were told that they only accpet cash or credit card.  We handed over all of our savings and sent the bill to Good Sam for reimbursement.  Then when we called Good Sam ERS we were told it takes at least 10 business days to send us a calim form.  After sending in the claim with the Recepit for $488 and waiting to get money we called Good Sam ERS and they told us it takes 3 to 4 weeks to process the claim.  It says in the Good Sam ERS as follows:Q:    Does the member have to pay for the service and then submit a receipt for reimbursement? 

A:    Not in the U.S. and Canada. Good Sam RV ERS provides Sign and Drive service. All services are prepaid so you don't have to deal with forms or red tape. In Mexico, however, a claim form must be submitted for review and reimbursement. See Member Benefit Brochure for more details.

GOOD SAM ERS LIES ABOUT THEIR  SERVICE AND BREAKS THEIR PLEDGE

Bruce & Wendy Backus, Gold Bar, Washington


----------



## Steve H (Oct 18, 2007)

RE: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF



Sorry for your misfortune with ERS. Maybe it's a Washington State thing. We too were left stranded by GS ERS this past summer on Interstate 405 in Bellvue. Cancelled my membership and decided to try Coach.Net.

Best of luck and happy trails!


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 19, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF

Well, sorry to hear about your experience with GS ERS.  I have been a member of GS for over 20 yrs., and have had the ERS off and on (not currently) .  Always getting the offers in the mail etc.  I probably won't consider GS in the future should I need ERS.
Hope all is well 'bruce98'.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 19, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF

Well, sorry you had bad experiences with ERS.  I've had it for five+ years, called them 6 times and have not had a problem at all.  Had to wait one Sunday in Alabama for 5 hours, but it was because they could not find someone open to send.


----------



## onthecoach (Oct 19, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF

Interesting....I've been a GS member for about 15 years.  I've had to use them only twice...once at my house for a flat tire on my car...they were GREAT!!  Came, changed the tire and were gone w/in an hour!  That was about 2 years ago.

Then, this past June, DH and I were driving back from Boise and about 18 miles WEST of Salt Lake City we had a tire problem...fortunately, we had just fueled up at the Flying J there and were planning to stay the night.  Our left outside tire was flat.  I called GS ERS and I was told, "there is no one within 180 miles who can help you."  :disapprove: 

ARE YOU KIDDING ME????  We are just outside SLC -- one of the largest trucking cities in the country and there is no one closer than 180 miles?!?!?!?:disapprove: 

So, as it happened, there was a SPEEDCO across the street.  I got their number and called them to see if they do tires...they said, "yes, but we only work on diesels."   They even had the tire we need!!

Great!  We'll be right there!!!  We limped over and they spent almost 3 hours working on our wheel and tire (why so long? Because the lug nut cover was crimped onto the lug nut and they couldn't get it off!)

Finally, they checked the tire and there was nothing wrong with it!!!  No holes, nails, leaks, tears...nothing!!  It seems the bead on the tire cracked and the tire slipped off the rim.  Wierd, I know!

So, we were there for over 3 hours and I thought the bill would be about $300-$350, imagine my surprise when they handed me the bill and it was $36.89!!!  OMG!!!  I paid them before they changed their minds!!!  What a great place!! and GREAT people!!!  The floor was so clean, you could eat off it!!  They even let us stay the night in their back parking lot!!!  :laugh: 

Rest assured...once my GS ERS has expired, I will not renew.  I did download their claim form from their website, but it did take almost a month to get my $36.89 check from them.  :disapprove:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF

Maybe Good Sam is slipping.  I recently discovered my membership was almost expired.  They hadn't sent me anything to renew.  That in itself is strange.  They are always sending junk stuff.  Anyway I called up and renewed over the phone (2 1/2 weeks ago)  Still haven't received my new membership cards and the old ones expire in 1 week.  Called them up to complain and was told it could take 3 to 6 weeks.  Maybe next time I will send them my check 3 to 6 weeks late. :dead:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF

I had a similar prob when i sighned up with GS ,, i sent them a ck for the amount and did not receive my card for almost a month ,,, also ahd probs with the Highways mag ,, they sent me 4 copies of the same month ,, at the same time,, but did not send the latest months copy,,, i emailed them and they said it was due to the time i joined ,,, HMMMM ,, i've been a member for 11 yrs and now they say this ???? Bty i did receive the months copy of the right mag and also got a copy of the follwing month at the same time  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF

Hard for me to understand why if you are a member of GS ERS and want to rejoin it's 109 dollars even if you have never even had to use the service but, you can let it go dead and rejoin for 79 dollars. Seems to me like they would give members a brake if they have never had to use the ERS.  JMO


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF

Agreed ,, i have not had GS ERS ,, but i am sure putting some thought into not getting it,,, although i am a GS member,, but the way i look at it ,, if i have to wait to get my tire changed,,, i could do it myself and be on the road before they got there,,,
Bty,, i am not saying all people can change a tire ,, i know there are some people that have medical probs that prevent that ,,, i don't want to single out or offend anybody,,,, If u have ERS and need it great ,, that it what it is for ,,,
But please don't post a thread about me changing a tire ,,, there was no offense ment


----------



## Steve H (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF





> 730 - 10/23/2007 6:29 PM , i don't want to single out or offend anybody,,,, If u have ERS and need it great ,, that it what it is for ,,, But please don't post a thread about me changing a tire ,,, there was no offense ment



No offense taken here!

There is a flip side...I to am very capable of changing a tire under safe conditions. Our recent blow out happened on Interstate 405 after just leaving I5. Traffic was unbelievable and there was no way I was going to lay under my 5ver along the freeway with cars a few inches away going 60+ mph. It took a tow truck with emergency lights and a state trooper to to slow traffic to a simple insane speed. While sitting there we saw 4 near rear-end collisons when tailgating people had to lock their binders!

This is what I bought GS ERS for but they let us down. After 30 minutes on hold and not getting to talk with a dispatcher only a recording,a trooper told us we had to get the vehicle off the Interstate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: GOOD SAM ERS RIP OFF

Still thinking about NOT getting it ,, ERS that is 
Thanks Steve ,,( i thought i would get some negative post about the tire thingy) ,,,
Have got them in other forums ,, but this place is great ,, it is a have been there done that type of place ,, and as of yet there has never been a new member made fun of because he is a newbe and he or she has a ???? ,, we are here to help, not poke fun at the people just getting started ,,, we have all done stupid things ,,, EVERYONE OF US ,, and we learned ,, and we pass it on to others ,,, like rving should be  :approve:


----------

